# Gooey Mom



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2013)

here is the 30+ years old:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2013)

You have a 30 year old mom named gooey? Wow,,,,


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 1, 2013)

is she single :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, i get it...April fools...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2013)

:48:  no fooling...and No not single....DEAD now...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2013)

WOW,,4u,,those look like Snow Capped moutains. Awsome Bro. Do you have Beans,,or are they all Clones?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> WOW,,4u,,those look like Snow Capped moutains. Awsome Bro. Do you have Beans,,or are they all Clones?



:ciao: *WeedHopper*...no thats gooey mom..a clone only now...grab ya some afgooey...or even the goothunder...I see both those have same type pheno...these shots are from  same plant @ 65 days:icon_smile:....Come on up HempFest and grab some nice Clones man

:48:


----------



## Kamila (Sep 30, 2013)

This is looking good, both those have same type you can see.


----------



## Irish (Oct 1, 2013)

sick. that the one with the pm scare? (sulphur burn) she looks a lot different this time if so...nice pics 4u... props to gooey...


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 1, 2013)

looks fun to smoke


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

that is very nice!!  wish the internet had a scratch and sniff!!


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 8, 2014)

Been running this one a minute myself and just finished the first one. Next one gets flipped much larger as I had no idea this Sativa wouldn't just jump to the sky.

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


View attachment 7.jpg


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking good PJ...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2014)

Frosty goodness.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 9, 2014)

God I need to run that gooey mom....   nice work


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2014)

to quote George Costanza:

"It moved "

Great pics there 4u and especially PJ. :aok:


----------



## BroKe-N-eNglisH (Apr 11, 2014)

epic stuff dreams are made of!


----------

